# Ambidextrous Urinal



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

This is for all the left handed guys!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I just wonder how the vac breakers don't leak. Gotta put back pressure on the one side that don't get flushed. :icon_confused: :001_unsure:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Thats great for when you have a drink in one hand while draining the tank


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> I just wonder how the vac breakers don't leak. Gotta put back pressure on the one side that don't get flushed. :icon_confused: :001_unsure:


Probably a baffle tee.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

thats a double flushing SOB


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey, nhm won't use this. :no: There needs to be a handle smack dab in the center, of left & right. :shifty: Must of been a liberal republican that thought of this?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> I just wonder how the vac breakers don't leak. Gotta put back pressure on the one side that don't get flushed. :icon_confused: :001_unsure:


I wonder if it even has vacuum breakers. The valve on the right doesn't look like there'd be room for one. That tail piece looks too short to me. Hey, it's got a 36" air gap over the flood level rim. :thumbup:








Paul


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Is that the soap dispenser right there next to the urinal.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Is that the soap dispenser right there next to the urinal.


 
It's so you can wash your wiener before you slap in on the door knob on your way out.








Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> It's so you can wash your wiener before you slap in on the door knob on your way out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol. Thanks for the laugh guys...


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

Hahaha! We have a chain of brew pubs here in Oregon and Washington. 
The plumber who does their work is somewhat of an artist. I know that he gets variances for some of the weird stuff they do. Almost every location gets these old washdown urinals. 

It is a baffle tee. There's one location that has three working flushometers on one urinal.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Dam ...

Do I got to teach you guy every thing ....

That is a hot and cold flush urinal


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Dam ...
> 
> Do I got to teach you guy every thing ....
> 
> That is a hot and cold flush urinal


Correction: Hot and Cold Urinal/Wiener Washer better known as an _Canadian Bidet_ :yes:






:jester::laughing:


----------

